# Steampunk -- who reads this stuff?



## MiloDaePesdan (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm writing this as fast as I can before the urge to lurk in darkness comes again over me.

Can anyone name some steampunk novels apart from Mortal Engines, the Time Machine, Around the World in 80 Days, stuff by Modesitt Jr. or a story revolving around steam, clockwork, and the Industrial Revolution?

If no one can name any, this genre is up for grabs.



Jailbait,
Milo

IMO best steampunk anime show is Last Exile. Movie would be Steamboy.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 2, 2006)

Mortal Engines' sequels.

Actually I have no idea. It's a genre I've always wanted to read, probably because it lends itself so well to airships (which are badass cool), but I've never really heard any good examples of the genre.


----------



## Mike C (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of China Mievillé's work would fit the category, with it's alternative technology. Clockwork computers, etc.


----------



## woodcut.evolution (Oct 3, 2006)

The Differerence Engine by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling

I've had a hard time finding steampunk that wasn't manga or anime.  I don't understand why there aren't more steampunk novels out there.  There is a market for this, I hear people ask this very question all the time.  Perhaps the reason is that SF writers tend to want to look to the future instead of looking at alternate histories.


----------



## Chaeronia (Oct 3, 2006)

Ditto what Mike said; Mieville's the one I instantly thought of.  Try Perdido St Station for phantasmagoria, urban, alt-tech writing at its very best.  Then read The Scar (not steampunk as such, but bloody brilliant all the same).


----------



## CroZ (Oct 6, 2006)

As far as I know there are some books by Japanese writers, most animes are turned into books and vis versa. 
They don't seem to be publishing so much of it over here. I'm not even sure if publishers would even accept it/know of it as a genre.

I remember someone saying there was a Steamboy book out, but it might have been a graphic novel.



> There is a market for this, I hear people ask this very question all the time. Perhaps the reason is that SF writers tend to want to look to the future instead of looking at alternate histories.


there are plenty of genres from Asia and other places that haven't yet made it to the west yet, in the form of a book anyway. For the life of me I couldnt know why.


----------



## Craigy (Nov 13, 2006)

Forgive me, but I'm not really familiar with 'steampunk'? Can somebody explain to me this genre?


----------



## Anarkos (Nov 17, 2006)

Basically, sci-fi based on a teched-up 19th century.  Cyberpunk gone Victorian.



			
				woodcut.evolution said:
			
		

> The Differerence Engine by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling



Bang.

Very, very arguably Neal Stephenson's _The Diamond Age_, just because of the whole neo-Victorian pastiche.


----------

